# Lackenby BOS Plant SSI Nov 2016



## UrbexN8 (Jan 22, 2017)

Lackenby Basic Oxygen Steel Plant

Teesside Steelworks was a large steelworks located along the south bank of the River Tees between Middlesbrough and Redcar in the unitary authority area of Redcar and Cleveland in the ceremonial county of North Yorkshire, England. Located near the mouth of the River Tees close to the river's outfall into the North Sea, the site's blast furnace was the second largest in Europe.

The majority of the steelworks, including the Redcar blast furnace (my report here>>> http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/mai...st-furnace-ssi-nov-16-a.html?highlight=redcar ) Redcar and South Bank coke ovens and the BOS plant at Lackenby closed in 2015. The Teesside Beam Mill and some support services still operate at the Lackenby part of the site.​
Founded by Dorman Long in 1917, the steel produced was used to build structures including the Sydney Harbour Bridge, Tyne Bridge and the Auckland Harbour Bridge.

In 1967 Dorman Long was absorbed into the newly created nationalised company, British Steel Corporation. After privatisation in 1988 to form British Steel plc, in 1999 the company merged with Netherlands-based steel maker Koninklijke Hoogovens to form Corus Group. Corus utilised the site for basic oxygen steelmaking, using iron produced at the company's Redcar blast furnace. In 2007, Corus was bought by Tata Steel.

On 24 February 2011, the steelworks was purchased by Thai-based Sahaviriya Steel Industries (SSI). On 15 April 2012 the plant was officially reopened. On 18 September 2015, production was paused due to the decline in steel prices. On 28 September 2015, the plant was "mothballed" amid poor steel trading conditions across the world and a drop in steel prices. On 2 October, the owner of the site, SSI UK, entered liquidation. On 12 October 2015 the receiver announced there was no realistic prospect of finding a buyer and the coke ovens would be extinguished​
Its hard to get your head around the shear size of this place, I believe the top layers of the building which the upper shots were taken are over 200ft high. 

Here the photos enjoy!


----------



## HughieD (Jan 22, 2017)

Like you say, hard to get a grasp of the sheer scale of this place. Looks quite challenging scale-wise. Get any externals?


----------



## krela (Jan 22, 2017)

Just superb. Very similar to Port Talbot, and yeah, getting a sense of the scale is really hard in photos. 

Brilliant stuff, thank you.


----------



## smiler (Jan 22, 2017)

Fantastic Images, I Loved it, Thanks


----------



## Conrad (Jan 22, 2017)

Awsome, I love seeing stuff from here! Really nicely shot.


----------



## Sam Haltin (Jan 22, 2017)

That's a nice piece of industrial photography. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Rubex (Jan 23, 2017)

Awesome looking place nice one.


----------



## UrbexN8 (Jan 24, 2017)

@HughieD Unfortunately not, Once your on this site its a mad dash across the open to get inside before you are spotted so never managed to get any outside shots.


----------



## Dam_01 (Jan 24, 2017)

Good job!
Really like those shots.


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Feb 16, 2017)

some serious heavy metal vibes, lovin it...great set of images and some smashing angles


----------



## Mark L (Jan 21, 2021)

I have just found this site , it is a shame but also really interesting seeing where I spent a lot of years in the condition it was when these pictures were taken .I wonder what it looks like now .Just an empty shell I presume. Thank you


----------



## Roderick (Jan 21, 2021)

Wow! I thought some of the steel works I worked on in Sheffield my late teens were big but this is something else.
Brilliant explore in every way!


----------

